# من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد مباشرة وبدون مشاكل



## moha_aga (10 نوفمبر 2007)

يرسم ضمن طبقات


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير:77: مشكور .


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بس يا ريت توضح اكثر لو تكرمت


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن ممكن ان توضح اكثر حتى تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## هشامحمد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو هدايه (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الملف الجيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد:14:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو منك ذكر كيفية الحصول على الأعمدة الصفراء و أعمدة الإحداثيات وماهي الرسمة التي ستنتج معنا نتيجة النسخ من إكسل واللصق في أوتوكاد .


----------



## moha_aga (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

1-اكشفت في طريق الصدفة ان الاتوكاد يستقبل الأومر عن طريق الصق الامر و الاحدثيات و يستقبل اومر ال Autolisp 
2- يعتبر مفتاح المسافة في الوحة المفاتيح بمثبة مفتاح الادخال

مثلا رسم خط بين الاحدثيات 
نكتب في خلية من الاعمدة السطر الاول 
(L (LIST 1 1
L يعني اختصار الامر LINE و المسفة تعني مفتاح الادخال و (LIST 1 1) تعني 1,1 في التوكاد
ارجلكم ملف لرسم خط بين احداثيات


----------



## moha_aga (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*مدخل AutoLisp*

حتى تتمكن من فهم العملية لابد من معرفة و لو قللية جدا من الاتوليسب
ارجوك راجع الربط 


http://www.cadmagazine.net/articles/view.php?id=11


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المازن (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civilworks (14 نوفمبر 2007)

تم التحميل .. وجاري زيارة الموقع للمعرفة اكثر


----------



## MOAIYED (14 نوفمبر 2007)

:78: شكرا على هدا الموضوع واتمنا لك المزيد


----------



## MOTAZ73 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## roads (18 نوفمبر 2007)

ahlen beek ana wallahy 3ayzk tklmna kteer about gis eza tkrmt


----------



## الاسد العربي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ليك واتمني مزيد من التوضيح حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## نورة0 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر الك اخى الكريم
جزيت خيرا


----------



## jamal97 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## باسم مرزوق (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخى الكريم
ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## حسااام (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## elzoz (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور بس هل انت فاهم حاجة من اللى انت بعتوة ده محتاج توضيح اكتر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (30 مارس 2008)

الف شكر اخووي والله ما قصرت والله يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 أبريل 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عدوشة (3 أبريل 2008)

*بارك اللة فيك يا اخي ...*

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي ...


----------



## moha_aga (16 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع 
للرفع


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (18 أغسطس 2008)

توجد معادلة فى الاكسيل أخى فى الله تؤدى نفس الغرض الذى تريدة وهى سهلة جدا 
أولا
تقوم بالضغط على كلمة function ) fx ) حتى يظهر لك مربع أختار منه كلمة CONCATENATE ثم أضغط OK 
ثانيا
بعد ذلك يظهر لك مربع أخر أكتب عند كلمة Text 1 كلمة point ومسافة ثم tab ثم تختار عند كلمة Text 2 الاحداثى EAST ثم tab بعدها اختار علامة (و) عند Text 3ثم tab 
بعد كده اختار الاحداثى NORTH عند Text4 ثم tab بعدها اختار علامة (و) عند Text 5ثم tab بعدها اختار المنسوب level عند Text 6 ثم فى الاخر كلمة ok
بعد ذلك تاخذ المعادلة copy ثم تضعها paste فى الاوتوكاد 
وأسف جدا لو كان الشرح غير واضح وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة رمضان


----------



## خالد البابلي (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هدا الموضوع واتمنا لك المزيد


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير -اعزك الله - غفر لك ذنوبك ولاهلك اجمعين


----------



## فاجومى (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pepo petr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## atef2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا من اخوانى معرفه كيفيه عمل شبكيه علىgrid منتظم بمسافه معينه على برنامج لاند ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فالكون (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط الاخير لا يعمل


----------



## goor20 (26 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

